# What to wear to a Firefighter written exam?



## OminousFinding (Jul 30, 2008)

I've applied with my first agency for a Firefighter/EMT position. I've been invited to take the written exam this Saturday. This is my first application process, and the goal with this (and any others) is to pull everything off carefully, conscientiously, and professionally.

From what I can tell, the venue sounds very small as the department is in a rural setting. So, I'm either expecting to show up and take the test with the agency's few volunteers who are trying to go career, or to show up and see a zillion people from all over the state.

I want to dress accordingly. My business sense tells me to go in slacks, a nice shirt, and a tie... But I also don't want to go in blindly, dressed to the hilt, and have them think I'm some yuppie schmuck. Your thoughts?


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 30, 2008)

It is part of the job interview process, so I would dress accordingly.  However you would dress when going to any other intrerview is how I would plan on dressing for the written exam.


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2008)

OminousFinding said:


> ...
> I want to dress accordingly. My business sense tells me to go in slacks, a nice shirt, and a tie... But I also don't want to go in blindly, dressed to the hilt, and have them think I'm some yuppie schmuck. Your thoughts?



This has always been my conundrum as well.

The easy solution - get there a little early and see what others are wearing... ties can be put on/taken off... and yo can always have your blazer/jacket in the car "just in case".

I've always tried to dress for the interview as +1 to what I would be wearing to work... in most EMS jobs, that means shirt and tie... but no coat.

The interview for my current job started at 2100 one night, after my college class... I went in a button-down shirt and 5.11 khakis... I wasn't underdressed... at all.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 30, 2008)

Same as for the police written exams because you may end up in an integrity interview following the test. High shine shoes, Grey or cream color slacks, white shirt, blue blazer or a sport coat of some type, and very importantly a red and blue stripped tie. no piercings showing and hair trimmed with no facial hair that is grotesque in nature. Black socks are essential if you are to cross your legs.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 30, 2008)

its a very situational question. sometimes, its a comprehensive all day event. written, pat, oral interview, maybe even med screening.

other(as in ma) its just the written exam, given by the civil service department. they have no connection to the depts. they just give the test and make the list. you could take the test in a spandex superman constume and it wouldnt matter. 

if you dont know and theres nobody you can ask, you cant possibly do any harm by overdressing. the very worst situation is your not as physically comfortable and as jon said, you can alway drop it down a peg. but there isnt any way to gussy up shorts and an ac/dc t shirt with the sleeves cut off.


----------



## reaper (Jul 30, 2008)

but there isnt any way to gussy up shorts and an ac/dc t shirt with the sleeves cut off.


You would want to gussy that up? You can't go wrong in the AC/DC shirt!!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 30, 2008)

*Heels, or not?*

..............


----------



## OminousFinding (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've got confirmation that it's just for the written portion.

Looks like I'll plan to go dressed "business casual" in polished black shoes, gray slacks, and a dress shirt. I'll pack a tie to throw on just in case, and I'll be prepared to chat if they want to meet with the candidates before or after.


----------

